# air conditioning



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

The weather has now crept up close to 100, with the usual humidity, and the air conditioning in the GTO just isn't cutting it. Is this a case of my car needing service (it is only a month old) or of a foreign manufacturer not building a good enough a/c system to handle American summers?

I know that it gets plenty hot in parts of Austalia, so I hope that this isnt a matter of the a/c not having enough oomph to do the job. If that's the case, I don't see myself holding on to this car for very long. It's a shame, because everything else about it is awesome.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Hopfully the fans are turning on.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

75coug said:


> The weather has now crept up close to 100, with the usual humidity, and the air conditioning in the GTO just isn't cutting it. Is this a case of my car needing service (it is only a month old) or of a foreign manufacturer not building a good enough a/c system to handle American summers?
> 
> I know that it gets plenty hot in parts of Austalia, so I hope that this isnt a matter of the a/c not having enough oomph to do the job. If that's the case, I don't see myself holding on to this car for very long. It's a shame, because everything else about it is awesome.


It's 92 and sunny and humid here today. It took about a 1/2 hour to cool the car to the point where I didn't need full blast. After 45-50 minutes of driving in somewhat stop and go traffic I got to the point where fan speed one was not enough, but fan speed 2 was too much. I don't have my windows tinted yet. I'm sure that would help alot.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

I really can't complain about the a/c, other than the compressor being a little noisy. I do wonder if I'm not the only one who's side defrosters don't work for crap? On a rainy humid day, the driver window often gets very foggy, and what looks like a vent on the door aiming at the window doesn't have anything blowing through it.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Getting close to hitting 90 here on the AL Gulf Coast and I am having no problems. I tinted my windows and I have found that makes a significant difference in keeping the car cool.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

My side vents don't work for crap either, and the AC itself isn't very cold. I guess it's not just me then.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

85 to 100 here in the High Desert. A/C is working great. Just need to get the front side windows tinted.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine works really good to, I cant keep it on the setting 2 for very long even at about 90.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

SF Bay Area finally got into the 80's this weekend. Put the air on -- and froze! Have the dealer check your system out. Also, the side window defoggers work much better when you close the air vents right by them.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> SF Bay Area finally got into the 80's this weekend. Put the air on -- and froze! Have the dealer check your system out. Also, the side window defoggers work much better when you close the air vents right by them.


Ya! Switch the airflow to defrost and close down the airflow on the dash vents to maximize the airflow to the windshield and side windows. If all else fails, switch on the A/C to take moisture out of the air.

The basic formula above applies to pretty much any car. I have no problem with mine.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

This last weekend it was 103-105 here and very humid, I was very unhappy with the air in the goat!!!!! I brought it in to service and they said it was fine, so needless to say this summer is gonna suck!!! :cheers


----------



## UTLawyer (May 2, 2005)

It's been around 100 here too. A/C works great. I can't even keep it on all the time because it gets too cold. You might want to have yours checked out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I did, but I'm one of those wierd people that have to have it cold all the time! (and I still bitch about being hot!)


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

A/C works great, but like some others have mentioned, I have some problems with the (defrosting "top" vents), but only on the drivers' side. I've checked and everything looks clear.... shutting the main vents doesn't help.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

We're due to hit 111 today. Yes, the GTO's a/c does take a while to combat that kind of heat, but it's no worse than any other car I've owned.

I leave the windows open a crack and the a/c on fresh air at full fan speed for the first couple miles. Then I close the windows and switch it to recirc, with the fan still blasting.

About the time I get home (18 miles), my front is nice and cool and my saturated back is stuck to the seat.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Gonna pipe in and say that this A/C unit is better than the last 2 f-bods I had. Blows cooler, and I could fly a kite from the fan's "hi" setting  

sounds like you got a leak. one of my a/c hose assy (under radiator) touched and rubbed the cross member and wore a hole.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> This last weekend it was 103-105 here and very humid, I was very unhappy with the air in the goat!!!!! I brought it in to service and they said it was fine, so needless to say this summer is gonna suck!!! :cheers


If you don't have anybody in the back -- try closing the air vents in back of the console. See if that helps increase the flow up front. And if you do have somebody in the back, let 'em roast.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> If you don't have anybody in the back -- try closing the air vents in back of the console. See if that helps increase the flow up front. And if you do have somebody in the back, let 'em roast.


 :lol: Hell yeah, I'll try that!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> We're due to hit 111 today. Yes, the GTO's a/c does take a while to combat that kind of heat, but it's no worse than any other car I've owned.


Just wanted to follow up. We topped out at 107 yesterday. My car was out in the parking lot under the blazing sun all day. On my commute to the gym after work, I cranked the a/c full blast on recirc for a while. Eventually I tired of the gale-force wind and switched to fresh air. I have to say, the a/c did a commendable job. By the end of my 20-mile drive, it was actually chilly in the car.

This bodes well as June approaches!


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

Since the days of R12, you now have to be moving on the highway to get that thing to cool. My 1999 S10, 2002 Dakota, and my current 2001 Regal GS, are the same. Now I don't own a GTO, (May soon, but not as of now) but I think it's probably the same. In "stop and go" there isn't a lot of air flowing through the condensor, (the fan helps, but not like moving 65mph) 

Hope this clears some of it up.


----------

